# 2 networked Series 1 Tivo's - Free to a good home



## ChrisDunham (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, having a clear out and found 2 series 1 Tivo's with remote controls.

Happy to box them up if you want to arrange collection from London

Drop me a line at [email protected] if interested


----------

